# So that is the reason for a Clitoris.



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Insights into biology and evolution.

https://phys.org/news/2019-10-female-orgasm-happy-remnant-evolution.html



> ......So the very existence of the female orgasm in women has long been a physiological mystery. But now U.S. researchers (with the help of some sexually active rabbits) believe they may have solved this riddle.
> 
> The new research was led by Gunter Wagner, a professor of ecology and evolutionary biology at Yale, and Mihaela Pavlicev, an assistant professor of pediatrics at the University of Cincinnati.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Freudian, thought who would have guessed?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Young at Heart said:


> Insights into biology and evolution.


What is new about some science nerds from Yale that need to theorize about a woman's clit after using lab rabbits to conduct tests.

I shouldn't joke...


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Actually, I'm not seeing much insight here. 

First let's set aside the question of how one even measures a rabbit's orgasm :wtf:

... and the lack of similar experimentation on mammals much more closely related to humans (who want's to get inbetween a couple copulating 300lb gorillas? Not me!)

... nothing here tells us _why_ (in an evolutionary sense), the human clitoris should have migrated away from the vagina (again setting aside the fact that we don't even know if that's what happened as we can't go check clitoral locations on primitive woman).


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Sorry for distracting all those with negative comments. Since most men spend a lot of time with a woman's clitoris, I thought you might want to know more about the "evolutionary history" of what you play with.

For what it is worth, women who can orgasm from PIV stimulation in studies seem to have the external part of the clitoris closer to the opening of the Vagina than other women.

Studies have also shown that the external part of the clitoris is connected to interior erectile tissue that wraps around the vaginal tract with the entire clitoris as wishbone shaped.

Some theories suggest that women who have penile stimulation orgasms respond orgasmically due to the penis stimulating the internal erectile tissue of the wings of the clitoris that are just next to the vagina. 

All that said what I found interesting about the article is that the clitoris may have once upon an evolutionary time been an organ that helped with procreation. Now speculating that over time and species development this human appendage may have dramatically changed its function from controlling ovulation to "pleasure" and encouraging mating.

We have many unusual body parts that have evolutionary clues. Why do people have a tail bone or an appendix? Some other evolutionary body parts include the following.

https://www.sciencealert.com/we-no-longer-need-these-9-body-parts


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

My tailbone allows me to plant my a¢$, firmly, but as to your response don't take it seriously , we jest in good fun and because of it's current placement allow those who play with it a seek and learned compliment, and is not just enjoyed by men, but to alternative couples as well. But it niffty to know thanks.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

If you wanted to know where the clitoris is you should’ve asked me last night. 
I had the answer on the tip of my tongue.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Young at Heart said:


> Sorry for distracting all those with negative comments. Since most men spend a lot of time with a woman's clitoris, I thought you might want to know more about the "evolutionary history" of what you play with.


Emily Nagoski. PH.D. concluded that biologically that men and women are made up of the exact same parts but just put together differently. Just like men have nipples that do not produce milk, women have a penis that never forms (aka the clit). The fact that women have an orgasm is an evolutionary bonus that she gets from being made up from all the same parts as a male. 

"Come as You Are" 2015


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

badsanta said:


> Emily Nagoski. PH.D. concluded that biologically that men and women are made up of the exact same parts but just put together differently. Just like men have nipples that do not produce milk, women have a penis that never forms (aka the clit). The fact that women have an orgasm is an evolutionary bonus that she gets from being made up from all the same parts as a male.
> 
> "Come as You Are" 2015


When I read that, it made the most sense to me. 

That book, as a whole, also made the most sense to me of books in that genre.


----------

